# Stinger Leg question.



## Pkp44580 (Mar 19, 2019)

I have a machine that I have hooked up that has a heating element. Name plate is 50 amp,3phase, 208 volt. The 3 phase power to building is 240v phase to phase and 120v line to neutral on a and c phase and 208 to neutral on b phase. How does the stinger effect this machine as as far as function. Would it get hotter?


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Pkp44580 said:


> I have a machine that I have hooked up that has a heating element. Name plate is 50 amp,3phase, 208 volt. The 3 phase power to building is 240v phase to phase and 120v line to neutral on a and c phase and 208 to neutral on b phase. How does the stinger effect this machine as as far as function. Would it get hotter?



First, if the nameplate says it's straight rated 208v then I wouldn't supply it with anything other than that unless I called the manfacturer and/or tore into the machine to determine if the components were in fact slash rated 208/240.


If I couldn't confirm it was able to take 240v, then I would consider getting a different machine or installing a transformer to step the voltage down.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Pkp44580 said:


> I have a machine that I have hooked up that has a heating element. Name plate is 50 amp,3phase, 208 volt. The 3 phase power to building is 240v phase to phase and 120v line to neutral on a and c phase and 208 to neutral on b phase. How does the stinger effect this machine as as far as function. Would it get hotter?


If it's rated for 208/240, I'd expect the connections would be different for wye vs. delta as well.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

The heating element is CERTAIN to have feedback.

So the voltage -- within reason -- does not matter.

It'll just run 'longer' at 208VAC.

BTW, this is not a DIY site.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Did you buy this machine from a guy in a white van in a Home Depot parking lot?
3 phase 208 is pretty rare.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

If the machine is 3Ø 3 wire (no neutral) then it doesn't matter where the high leg goes. 

What does matter in your case is that if the machine is designed for 208 and is connected to 240, the heating element will operate quite bit hotter than if it were on 208. 

It might not last very long. 

It would be pretty easy to use 2 buck-boost transformers to reduce the 240 to 208. They would need to have 240 volt primaries and 32 volt secondaries and be rated at 2 KVA each.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Please fill out your profile. 

If you're not an electrician please post this on our sister site: diychatroom.com

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Please take a few minutes and fill out your profile.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard @Pkp44580!

What type of electrical work do you normally do?


----------



## MrO (Jul 14, 2018)

hehe ibl


----------

